# PC Games Hardware kündigen



## Fexzz (3. September 2012)

*PC Games Hardware kündigen*

Hallo,

ich wollte letzte Woche Dienstag mein Jahres Abo der PCGH (mit DVD) kündigen und habe an Computec eine Email geschickt (die Email hab ich nach ein wenig googlen:  computec@dpv.de) 
mit dem Betreff "Kündigung" und einem kleinen Text und einer Bitte, sich doch bitte zu melden wenn die Mail angekommen ist und sie diese gelesen haben.

Jedoch warte ich bis jetzt immernoch auf eine Reaktion.

Kann mir jemand eine Telefonnummer oder eine Email-Adresse geben an dieich mich für eine Kündigung wenden kann?

Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware kündigen*

Die Adresse war schon die richtige. Eine Telefonnummer gibts auch:



> Abonnement
> *Die Abwicklung (Rechnungsstellung, Zahlungsabwicklung und Versand) erfolgt über unser Partnerunternehmen DPV Direct GmbH:*
> Post-Adresse:
> Leserservice Computec
> ...



Quelle: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Impressum/


----------



## Fexzz (3. September 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware kündigen*

Hm, dann werd ich wohl mal anrufen müssen. Dank dir!


----------



## blubberlutz (3. September 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware kündigen*

Das eine Kündigung immer schriftlich erfolgen muss ist dir anscheinend nicht bewusst. Und mit schriftlich ist keine mail gemeint


----------



## Fexzz (3. September 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware kündigen*

Also Vodafone hat meine Kündigung per Telefon angenommen. Aber naja, dann schick ich denen n Brief per Einschreiben. Danke für die Hilfe!

Edit: Wobei, ein Fax sollte es theoretisch doch auch tun, oder?


----------



## eVoX (4. September 2012)

*AW: PC Games Hardware kündigen*

Du kannst in dem Fall auch telefonisch machen, kein Problem.


----------

